# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  China aumentó en 5% sus importaciones de productos forestales del Perú en primer cuatrimestre

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Exportaciones del sector forestal sumaron US$ 42.34 millones*  __ _Madera de exportación._   *Lima, jun. 14 (ANDINA).-* Las importaciones que hizo China de productos forestales desde el Perú crecieron cinco por ciento durante el primer cuatrimestre del año, con relación a similar período del 2008, y sumaron 18 millones 655 mil dólares, informó hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex). 
Agregó que China fue el primer comprador de este tipo de productos que tuvo el Perú durante los primeros cuatro meses de presente año y superaron fácilmente 17 millones 724 mil dólares del primer cuatrimestre del año pasado. 
Pese a ello, las exportaciones totales del sector forestal registraron una reducción de 48 por ciento, al sumar envíos por 42 millones 346 mil dólares, monto que resulta inferior al de similar periodo del año pasado cuando fue de 81 millones 121 mil dólares. 
Señaló que a diferencia de otros subsectores que registraron caídas y crecimientos en el detalle mensual del primer cuatrimestre, el subsector forestal agudizó su descenso mes a mes según data del Sistema de Inteligencia Comercial Adex Data Trade. 
En febrero estas exportaciones cayeron en 28 por ciento (respecto a febrero del 2008), en marzo la caída fue de 37 por ciento y en abril 53 por ciento. 
Adex indicó que el segundo mercado destino de las exportaciones forestales del Perú fue México, cuyas compras se contrajeron en 77 por ciento, seguid de Estados Unidos con una reducción de 65 por ciento en sus importaciones. 
Otros de los países compradores que registran decrecimientos son República Dominicana (dos por ciento), Venezuela (40 por ciento), Italia (66 por ciento), entre otros. 
En total la madera peruana y sus demás manufacturas se exportaron a 50 países. 
De acuerdo a la Gerencia de Industrias Extractivas de Adex, de enero a abril se exportaron 45 partidas, de las cuales las principales son Las demás Maderas perfiladas, Demás maderas aserradas, Maderas contrachapada, Los Demás muebles de madera, Demás traviesas (durmientes), entre otras. 
Al respecto, el presidente del Comité Forestal de Adex, Santiago Echecopar, precisó que uno de las principales actividades económicas de la Amazonía es precisamente la forestal. 
En el caso de Loreto por ejemplo, representa el 75 por ciento, mientras que en otras regiones aledañas representa entre el 30 y 40 por ciento.
Echecopar resaltó la evolución de ese subsector no solo por la diversificación de su oferta, dándole cada vez mayor valor agregado en especial muebles y artesanía, aunque por el momento no sea en montos muy importantes, sino que también destacó el incremento de especies maderables para la exportación, de cuatro o cinco hace 15 años, a 24, sin contar cedro ni caoba. 
Adex  indicó que la suspensión indefinida del Decreto Legislativo Nº 1090, no debería generar mayores problemas en la exportación de la madera peruana, pues las concesiones forestales de las que proceden fueron debidamente inspeccionadas y sus Planes Operativos Anuales (POA) autorizados.Temas similares: Importaciones de productos agropecuarios de EEUU al Perú Artículo: Mincetur solicitará a Singapur aumentar sus importaciones de productos avícolas de Perú Artículo: Exportación peruana de pimiento piquillo creció 109.8% en primer cuatrimestre Artículo: Perú exporta a China 140 nuevos productos no tradicionales al primer año de vigencia del TLC Artículo: Exportación de productos de madera de Perú aumentó 10.54% en primer semestre

----------

